# Jar only says mason



## JForshey (Dec 29, 2015)

I found an old canning jar with a sharp edge at the top, says only 'mason' diagonally and has a symbol I haven't seen before. It's light aqua, has a 2 on the bottom, has some bubbles, but has a seam that seems to go all the way to the top. Different shape than most of mine,  maybe similar to the strong shoulder type, and it's round,  not squared off. How old is it?  Does it have much value? I don't see a way to add pictures.


----------



## JForshey (Dec 29, 2015)

*Jar with mason only*


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi JForshey, welcome aboard! I reposted this in the Jar forum. It may get a quick answer.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 30, 2015)

Circa 1900-1906 by the Greenfield Fruit Jar Co., Greenfield IN.  Value $8-10 in quart, $10-15 in HG or pint.


----------

